# My new yak!



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wanted to share a pic of my new Tarpon 120 that I got about a month ago from ARC.
Decided to name her The Revenge after Teaches ship and the way I feel about being denied access to fish where I want to. Been playing with it here at Smith Mt. Lake in preparation for my next trip to Hatteras!
Hope you like her...


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet, love the lime green!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a 09' mango tarpon 140 and I love it, Ive had mine for 2 years and still have not named it.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.

My wife has had her boat for a couple of months but hasn't found a name for hers either...One morning I woke up and it was in my head...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty Boat, I love the new Tarpons. Enjoy


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I like the name, but I hope I dont see you coming around a bend to pillage my yak


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sweet ride..... good luck with it


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aaron T said:


> I like the name, but I hope I dont see you coming around a bend to pillage my yak


ARRRGGHH ! Matey. You never know


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice ride hope to see you on the water. Can you tell me were you got the lettering I what some for my yak thanks:fishing:


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sweet ride! Do you live on SML? My folks have a house there and I often try fishing for stripers, it's a tough lake for the kayak!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

husker1 said:


> Nice ride hope to see you on the water. Can you tell me were you got the lettering I what some for my yak thanks:fishing:


I found this company online:

http://www.boat-lettering.com/

They are out of Canada so the shipping took longer than I would have hoped but you can go on their site and design almost anything. Good communications after the order.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

redfish12 said:


> Sweet ride! Do you live on SML? My folks have a house there and I often try fishing for stripers, it's a tough lake for the kayak!


Yeah I live on SML and have only tried fishing for stripers on my own with no luck. One of my subcontractors (I build homes) is a striper guide and people I have referred to him have caught a bunch of fish so they're out there!
I have found that going our either early or late in the day is best for a plastic vessel. It can get pretty hectic if you are on the main channel, best to go into some of the many quiet coves.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

smlobx said:


> ARRRGGHH ! Matey. You never know


I dont know if you noticed my pic also, it is Teach's flag


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

husker1 said:


> Nice ride hope to see you on the water. Can you tell me were you got the lettering I what some for my yak thanks:fishing:


Try truck lettering and sign shops..... they can cut any font vinyl lettering using a pc program.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

smlobx said:


> Yeah I live on SML and have only tried fishing for stripers on my own with no luck. One of my subcontractors (I build homes) is a striper guide and people I have referred to him have caught a bunch of fish so they're out there!
> I have found that going our either early or late in the day is best for a plastic vessel. It can get pretty hectic if you are on the main channel, best to go into some of the many quiet coves.


I hear ya. I've spent many an early morning and late night trying for them but I can't seem to hook up with them. I see boats catching them all the time but I just can't get them figured out in freshwater. I think it's a live bait game on SML and I can't really drag the 10 rods the guides put out with live bait. Need to work on a better live-well I guess!

Good luck with the new boat, she's looking good.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah that's a sweet ride right there. I'm looking at a Tarpon 14'. Good luck at SML & Hatteras...tight lines.


----------

